# Missing Pixie Bob Cat



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Simba has been missing for three hours now - he has NEVER been out the front of my house before, but I stupidly didn't secure my gate properly. He's a neutered 4 year old male - picture below. He has a lesion towards the back of his tongue for which he has steroid jabs every few weeks.

I am in Thorpe-le-Soken, Essex (CO16 0AA). Please share/help if you can.

Thank you!


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

What a beautiful boy. Didn't want to read and run, I really hope you find him safe and well. 

Facebook is a good way of sharing information these days. 

X


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you! He has just come back, cannot describe how relieved I am. Simba looks fine, I however don't look so great having stepped into a large ditch and also getting caught in brambles.

Am now off for the biggest cat cuddle ever.

Thank you again.


----------



## Melissa Young (Dec 31, 2013)

OMG! I am glad you got him back. He looks so pretty and lovely. I loved him! Even I can't even think of losing him. How would have you suffered it! Anyways.. nothing bad happened. Thank god.

And hey.. I have a suggestion. He might have left home for some reason. You know sometimes cats/dogs like to walk alone! And if u think you will not be able to take care of it, don't just leave instead you can handover your pet to some pet care professionals. They will handle it in a proper way and your pet gets relaxed and exercised too.

I use to give this opportunity to my 'blacky'.. Because I won't be able to give him the sufficient attention while I am at work. He thus gets much relaxation. 
Neither I get tired nor does he!! Love your pet at Airdrie is the one which I know.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow he is a stunner, so glad you got him back!


----------



## Lorri (Jan 24, 2014)

There's no news as good news. Pleased he back at home with you. Oh by the way. Your cat is so lovely. Must take hours to groom him


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm glad he's back home, he's absolutely stunning.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So glad you have got him back - he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Just noticed this post. Simba is absolutely gorgeous xxxx


----------

